# struts replacment



## wolfeinstein (May 14, 2004)

i have a 240sx 1990 i wanna replace my front and rear struts is there a special tool that i need or i can just unscrew themm and put the new one in?
thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

wolfeinstein said:


> i have a 240sx 1990 i wanna replace my front and rear struts is there a special tool that i need or i can just unscrew themm and put the new one in?
> thanks


Spring compressors. You can rent them for cheap or buy them for about 50 at your local auto parts shop. Unless you have the wrong size springs on your car, they will be under compression, and they will pose a danger to you and whoever is around you when you disassemble the struts. It will also make reassembly easier because the upper mounts won't be under compression.

Other than that, you can just use your socket wrench set, your favorite brand of rust penetrant, and a breaker bar and pop them off.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

If you don't have the $50, most autoparts stores (at least in LA anyways) loan them out for free.

Jun


----------



## dstarner (May 4, 2004)

*Struts*

You can get a coil spring compressor from Harbor Freight for $11.00. It's actually pretty well made for the price.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

dstarner said:


> You can get a coil spring compressor from Harbor Freight for $11.00. It's actually pretty well made for the price.


I still say nothing beats free :thumbup:


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

When I did mine I borrowed a spring compressor from autozone. It was a $40 deposit, refundable when you return the tool.


----------

